# Schonzeit Hecht und Zander



## CarpNRW (15. Februar 2016)

Erstmal ein herzliches Moin moin! 

Ich brauche unbedingt Aufklärung! Gestern kam ein Rundschreiben meines Vereins. In dem geht es um die Verlängerung der Schonzeit von Hecht&Zander. Und das um fast 3 Monate!

Mein Verein ist schon ziemlich teuer und jetzt streichen sie uns sogar die Raubfische. Eigentlich bin ich Karpfenangler, hab aber trotzdem immer eine Spinnrute dabei. Auch so, sobald kein gutes Wetter isz oder ich nur für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser will, ist ja spinnen eine gute Beschäftigung. Aber ich glaube jetzt sind nicht mehr wir diejenigen die spinnen, sondern der Verein spinnt! 

Schonzeit NRW: 
Hecht 15.02 - 30.04
Zander 01.04 - 31.05

Neue Schonzeit für meine Gewässer: 
15.02-31.05 für beide Raubfische!

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr davon haltet, aber ich finde es ziemlich dreist sowas rauszuhauen! Mein Verein kostet 120€ jährlich, mit Arbeitsdienst. Großer Teil sind Raubfischfans, demnach auch die Zahl der Mitglieder. Wir gehören zum größten Verein meiner Stadt, demnach kommt auch viel Geld in deren Kasse. 
Es wird zwar "regelmäßig" besetzt, dass kann aber jeder erzählen, denn von dem Besatz merkt man nichts. Kein Biss, nie. Und ich beangle die Gewässer in der Woche zwei mal und das schon über ein Jahr lang.

In den nächsten Tagen ist unsere Vollversammlung und da möchte ich auf jeden Fall dieses Thema ansprechen. Deswegen brauch ich eure Meinung, ob ihr das gerechtfertigt findet oder nicht. Ist doch eine sauerei uns den Raubfisch fast für ein halbes Jahr zu streichen ohne jene weiter Alternative, z.B. Weissfisch besetzen, damit dieses auch mal gefangen werden. Aber anscheinend geht das Geld in die Taschen der Vorsitzenden, oder was haltet ihr davon?

Schonmal Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Gismor321 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Ich finde das total vernünftig! Die Schonzeit bei uns geht vom 1.1 -1.6


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Bei uns vom 01.01. bis 15.05.  ( beide )


----------



## AllroundAngler N (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Also bei uns gehen die Schonzeiten vom 1.12-30.4, aber nach Wikipedia ist euere Neue Zeit vernünftiger, weil der Hecht bis in den Mai und der Zander bis zum Juli Laicht


----------



## Sebbo85 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Fürs Gewässer ist es doch super, auserdem ist das keineswegs lang ! An manchen Mainabschnitten bei uns geht die Schonzeit von 31.01 - 31.08


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Wirklich unverschämt!







Sei mal froh mit dem was du hast, oder wechsle den Verein.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Schön ist das nicht - aber leider traurige Realität um das "wegangeln" der Zandermännchen zu verhindern.


----------



## PAFischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Also 3 Monate sind ja nun die Hälfte eines halben Jahres und außerdem nicht ungewöhnlich.
Euer Raubfischbestand wird es danken. In der Zeit können Hecht und Zander vernünftig Laichen, somit mehr Raubfisch und damit eigentlich ein Gewinn für beide Seiten.


----------



## Purist (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr davon haltet, aber ich finde es ziemlich dreist sowas rauszuhauen!



Finde ich nicht, bei uns gibt's auch eine Schonzeit vom 1.2.-15.5.. Warum? Um die Zander bei der Brutpflege zu verschonen.



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Es wird zwar "regelmäßig" besetzt, dass kann aber jeder erzählen, denn von dem Besatz merkt man nichts. Kein Biss, nie. Und ich beangle die Gewässer in der Woche zwei mal und das schon über ein Jahr lang.


 
Worüber regst du dich dann auf, wenn du ohnehin nichts fängst? #c


----------



## PAFischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Und das Thema Besatz hatte wir vor kurzem erst. Wenn jeder wahrheitsgemäß sein Fangbuch führt und dieses abgibt, weiß der Verein auch was besetzt werden muss. Und nur weil man nicht fängt heißt es nicht, dass kein Fisch da ist. Habe auch eine ganze zeit gebraucht um herauszufinden wo, wann und wie ich in meinem Gewässer fange und für Zander bin ich noch immer zu doof.


----------



## CarpNRW (15. Februar 2016)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Schön ist das nicht - aber leider traurige Realität um das "wegangeln" der Zandermännchen zu verhindern.



Ich kann bestätigen, dass an meinen Gewässern kein Angeldruck herrscht. Viel rausgeholt wird nicht, kann ja auch nicht, wenn nichts drinne ist. Vielleicht gibt es bei euch ja auch ne Alternative, wie guter Bestand von Brassen oder Karpfen usw.. Das ist bei meinen Gewässern nicht der Fall. Ich denke ihr kennt meine Situation nicht. Bestand sinkt, Schonzeit steigt und die Geldbörse wird auch immer dünner.
Versetzt euch mal in diese Situation! Ihr würdet auch protestieren. Wenn jeder 120€ zahlt und davon ein Teil in Besatz gehen würde, müsste man ja was fangen! Fortpflanzen können sich die Fische, wie gesagt, ich bin fast die einzige Person die dort angelt.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Hm, naja als Angler würde ich das auch als starke Einschränkung empfinden (zumindest an meinem Vereinsgewässer denn da gibt es quasi keine Zander), als Gewässerwart könnte ich mir auch Szenarien vorstellen, wo ich eine solche Schonzeit begrüßen würde.

Ob´s gerechtfertigt oder sinnvoll ist? Wie soll ich das aus der Entfernung beurteilen?#c
Wenn es denn dazu führen würde, dass in der offenen Zeit bessere Erfolge möglich sind, würde es mir sogar als Angler gefallen.#6


Grüße JK


----------



## CarpNRW (15. Februar 2016)

PAFischer schrieb:


> Und das Thema Besatz hatte wir vor kurzem erst. Wenn jeder wahrheitsgemäß sein Fangbuch führt und dieses abgibt, weiß der Verein auch was besetzt werden muss. Und nur weil man nicht fängt heißt es nicht, dass kein Fisch da ist. Habe auch eine ganze zeit gebraucht um herauszufinden wo, wann und wie ich in meinem Gewässer fange und für Zander bin ich noch immer zu doof.



Tut mir leid für den Doppel-Post, aber geht mit Smartphone nicht anders. Wir bekommen eine Fangkarte, deren Abgabe ist am Ende des Jahres Pflicht! Es geht nicht mir um Zander, Hecht beißt auch nicht, alles andere auch nicht! Deswegen mache ich ja so einem Aufstand. Wenn man wenigsten fangen würde, könnte man es ja wenigstens nachvollziehen!


----------



## PAFischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Wenn sonst auch niemand fängt, hast Du ja keinen Erfahrungswert der anderen bezgl. Fangzahlen und der Verein wird wohl auch mehr Gewässer als nur dieses haben.
Wie gesagt, nur weil man nicht fängt heißt es nicht, dass kein Fisch da ist.

Keine Ahnung wie groß Dein Gewässer ist, aber es braucht mitunter einiges an Zeit um ein Gewässer gut zu kennen.
Vielleicht hapert es aber auch an Montage, Methode, Platz usw.?

ich will Dir natürlich nicht unterstellen ein schlechter Angler zu sein, aber es können viele Faktoren mitspielen wenn man schneidert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Ich find die Schonzeit ok so. 

Was Besatz angeht könnte man den Gewässerwart ansprechen....wobei wohl keiner sagen wird, das die Gewässer schlecht besetzt sind...Mitgliederbindung, fehlender Blick über den Tellerrand oder die Gewässer sind wirklich nicht leer, sondern schwer beangelbar. Ansonsten noch ein Jahr angeln und dann entscheiden, ob man drin bleibt.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Schonzeit NRW:
> Hecht 15.02 - 30.04
> Zander 01.04 - 31.05
> 
> ...



wir haben am Vereinssee auch leider 1.2.-31.05. Schonzeit und totales Kunstköderverbot. Für mich als reinen Spinnfischer schon recht nervig. Aber ich wusste es zum glück vorher und ich kann noch an den Rhein ausweichen


----------



## CarpNRW (15. Februar 2016)

PAFischer schrieb:


> Wenn sonst auch niemand fängt, hast Du ja keinen Erfahrungswert der anderen bezgl. Fangzahlen und der Verein wird wohl auch mehr Gewässer als nur dieses haben.
> Wie gesagt, nur weil man nicht fängt heißt es nicht, dass kein Fisch da ist.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie groß Dein Gewässer ist, aber es braucht mitunter einiges an Zeit um ein Gewässer gut zu kennen.
> ...



Ein See beispielsweise hat einen Umfang von ca. 3km, wovon nur die Hälfte befischbar ist. Mit der Spinnrute kann man doese Strecke gut an einem Tag ablaufen, was ich auch mache. Ein schlechter Angler bin ich nicht, da ich an Gewässern, die nicht zu meinem Verein gehören was fange. Montage ist ja ganz einfach, Fluo-Carbon, Stahlvorfach und dann der Köder, die ebenfalls schon fängig waren.

Ich sehe diese Maßnahme nicht den Fischen zu Gute, sondern ehr den Leuten, die das Geld bekommen. 
Leute, die mein Thema "Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter" gelesen haben,  müssten die Gewässer kennen. Sie sind fast gleich groß, ca 10 ha und sind Kiesgruben. Das ein Fisch meinen Köder trifft, ist eigentlich garantiert. Falls überhaupt welcher da ist!


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sehe diese Maßnahme nicht den Fischen zu Gute, sondern ehr den Leuten, die das Geld bekommen.
> ...



Hi, was denkst Du haben die "Leute die das Geld bekommen" davon, die Raubfischschonzeit zu verlängern / zu koppeln?

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Ich sehe diese Maßnahme nicht den Fischen zu Gute, sondern ehr den Leuten, die das Geld bekommen.



Gehe zur Vollversammlung und sprich dort den Besatz an, oder schau erst einmal in die Unterlagen, wieviel wo besetzt wird.
An den Schonzeiten brauchst du dich hingegen nicht aufzuhängen, die halte ich für völlig legitim (wenn es in den Gewässern überhaupt Hecht und Zander gibt!).


----------



## Doanafischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wirklich unverschämt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das ist echt hart. Wie viel kostet denn die Karte und v.a. WER kauft die?.... sogar die Rotaugen |kopfkrat


----------



## CarpNRW (15. Februar 2016)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, was denkst Du haben die "Leute die das Geld bekommen" davon, die Raubfischschonzeit zu verlängern / zu koppeln?
> 
> Grüße JK



Je länger die Schonzeit, um so weniger wird gefischt und möglich was entnommen. Ihr könnt ja gerne mal den Obersee Bielefeld in die Google-Suchmaschine eingeben. Angeblich ein super Raubfischbestand. Nach meinen Aussichten, völliger Unfug. Man bekommt nicht mit, wohin das ganze Geld geht. 
Nur mal so als Frage am Rande, müsst ihr die Getränke und Speisen, wie Bratwurst auf der Weihnachtsfeier auch selbst zahlen?


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Hm, 

Du sagst, an dem See liegt kaum Befischungsdruck vor, Du seist quasi der einzige der dort angelt, und das, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, annähernd erfolglos?
In Deinem ersten Thread hast Du geschrieben, der See habe einen guten Raubfischbestand.
Und Du vermutest, dass die Koppelung der Schonzeit beschlossen wurde, um die Entnahme von Fischen, weiter zu begrenzen, überwiegend aus finanziellem Interesse?

Ich denke, das mindeste um mir eine Meinung über eine Solche Schonzeit bilden zu können, wären ein möglichst umfassender Überblick über die Bestandssituation des Sees, über den Befischungsdruck und über die Entnahmesituation.
So wie es oben steht, ist das für mich irgendwie schwer nachvollziehbar.
Hast Du einen Einblick in die Auswertung Eurer Fanglisten? Wenn ja, wieviel Hecht und Zander wurde die letzten Jahre entnommen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Sebbo85 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Ein See beispielsweise hat einen Umfang von ca. 3km, wovon nur die Hälfte befischbar ist. Mit der Spinnrute kann man doese Strecke gut an einem Tag ablaufen, was ich auch mache. Ein schlechter Angler bin ich nicht, da ich an Gewässern, die nicht zu meinem Verein gehören was fange. Montage ist ja ganz einfach, Fluo-Carbon, Stahlvorfach und dann der Köder, die ebenfalls schon fängig waren.
> 
> Ich sehe diese Maßnahme nicht den Fischen zu Gute, sondern ehr den Leuten, die das Geld bekommen.
> Leute, die mein Thema "Tipps zum aktuellen Wetter" gelesen haben,  müssten die Gewässer kennen. Sie sind fast gleich groß, ca 10 ha und sind Kiesgruben. Das ein Fisch meinen Köder trifft, ist eigentlich garantiert. Falls überhaupt welcher da ist!



Ich versteh immernoch nicht ganz wo der Verein durch eine Schonzeitverlängerung mehr Geld bekommt ?


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Die Unterstellung, Vereinsvorstände würden sich an den Mitgliedsbeiträgen bereichern ist schon recht heftig.

In allen Vereine, in denen ich bisher Mitglied war, konnte jedes Vereinsmitglied die Kassenbücher jederzeit, nach vorheriger Ankündigung, einsehen, speziell zur Hauptversammlung.
Alle Vereine haben/hatten auch Kassenprüfer, die jedes Jahr vor der Hauptversammlung das Kassenbuch geprüft haben/hatten. Ein Kassenprüfer durft in diesen Vereinen max. 2 Jahre in folge Kassenprüfer sein, damit keine Absprachen getroffen werden konnten.

Für Vorstände war es eigendlich unmöglich Gelder abzuzweigen.

Gefült ist bestimmt die Hälfte der hier angemeld Boardmitglieder, speziell im Raubfischforum, für eine Schonzeit wie in eurem Verein.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Also das ist echt hart. Wie viel kostet denn die Karte und v.a. WER kauft die?.... sogar die Rotaugen |kopfkrat




Jeder, der dort wohnt und Angeln will. Die Gewässer hier im Umkreis sind ziemlich begrenzt. Überall zahlst du für eine Jahreskarte rund 80-100€ und darfst nur das minimalste.
Ich bin zum Glück in einem "elitären" Verein mit Fischereirechtsbesitz, dementsprechend haben wir Narrenfreiheit. Wird aber auch nicht jeder aufgenommen.

Und von dem Thread an sich halte ich sowieso nichts.
Zanderschonzeit vom 01.04 - 31.05. Da brauchste nur mal nen warmen Februar und März mit guten Plusgraden und die Zander kannste ende März vom Nest ziehen.
Und dann wird sich über die neue, vernünftige Schonzeit beschwert...


----------



## PAFischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Der Preis ist ja Human, bei uns ist die günstigste Karte 150 Euro  :c


----------



## Bobster (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Mein Freund ist Fisch des Jahres 2016

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/projek...g-ein-toller-hecht-wird-fisch-des-jahres-2016

 So dramatisch finde ich die Verlängerung der Schonzeit
 für die beiden nun wirklich nicht-hamse verdient #6

 Interessanter sind doch hier die Begleitumstände.
 Warum, weshalb, wieso,......
 Als Vereinsmitglied wirst Du doch eine vernünftige Antwort erhalten haben ?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Individuelle Schonzeitverlängerungen können durchaus Sinn machen, da auch die Laichzeiten je nach Gewässer variieren können. 
Ich bezweifel, dass hier finanzielle Interessen vorliegen, sondern dass sich dabei etwas gedacht wurde.

Mit der Zeit von Mitte Februar bis Ende Mai bist du allerdings noch ganz gut bedient, es wurden ja schon Beispiele angeführt, dass anderorts manche Schonzeiten wesentlich länger sind.

Ich würde einfach höflich (!) beim Vorstand nachfragen.


----------



## Bobster (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> 1. *Nach meinen Aussichten, völliger Unfug. Man bekommt nicht mit, wohin das ganze Geld geht.*
> 2. *Nur mal so als Frage am Rande, müsst ihr die Getränke und Speisen, wie Bratwurst auf der Weihnachtsfeier auch selbst zahlen?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 1. Nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen !
> ...


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Das wird ja immer besser! 
- Unverschämt lange Raubfischschonzeiten
- Dreiste 120€ Mitgliedbeitrag
- Getränke uns Speisen selbst zahlen.

Was kommt als nächstes? Muss man sich in dem Verein gar bald auch noch selbst den Hintern abputzen, wenn man an der Versammlung teilnimmt?

PAFischer: Wir reden dann aber auch von solchen Schonzeiten, Drillingsverbot während der Schonzeit, Calamari-Verbot während der Schonzeit und weitere hervorragende Regelungen.
Ich bin da sehr froh in meinem Verein zu sein, auch wenn ich mehr zahlen muss und im Jahr 20 Arbeitsstunden leisten muss (oder zahlen á 1h=15€)


----------



## CarpNRW (15. Februar 2016)

Leute, das soll nicht als Vorwurf verstanden werden! Ich wollte mir nur die Meinung von euch holen. Weil es mir so vorkommt und dann noch das mit der Schonzeit..


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Was steht denn in deinem Schreiben genau?


CarpNRW schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen ist unsere Vollversammlung und da möchte ich auf jeden Fall dieses Thema ansprechen...


Ist das ein Antrag, über den dort entschieden, also abgestimmt werden soll?



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Mein Verein ... und jetzt streichen sie uns sogar die Raubfische. ...  nicht mehr wir diejenigen die spinnen, sondern der Verein spinnt!
> ... finde es ziemlich dreist sowas rauszuhauen! Mein Verein kostet ... demnach kommt auch viel Geld in deren Kasse. ...
> Es wird zwar "regelmäßig" besetzt, dass kann aber jeder erzählen, denn von dem Besatz merkt man nichts. ..


Du bist Teil dieses Vereines, so wie jeder andere.
Da gibt es kein "die"!

Ein Vorstand kann nur das umsetzen, was die Mitgliederversammlung beschließt.

Kannst also gegen einen solchen Antrag plädieren, besser sich schon vorher Unterstützer suchen um eine Mehrheit zu bekommen.

Und wenn es anders ausgeht, bist du halt Teil der Minderheit und musst mit dem leben was die Mehrheit will oder gehen, wenn es unerträglich für dich ist; c´est la vie.


----------



## Norbi (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Erstmal ein herzliches Moin moin!
> 
> Ich brauche unbedingt Aufklärung! Gestern kam ein Rundschreiben meines Vereins. In dem geht es um die Verlängerung der Schonzeit von Hecht&Zander. Und das um fast 3 Monate!
> 
> ...



Du redest vom halben Jahr Schonzeit,nach meiner Rechnung sind es 3,5 Monate,und das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Leider gibt es immer Spezies die meinen ganz schlau zu sein um die Bestimmungen zu beugen. Das kann man hier sehr oft hier im Forum lesen, ob die oder jenes nicht doch erlaubt sein könnte.

Hecht und Zander braucht man nicht zu besetzen,wenn sie sich ungestört vermehren können-und das ist mit einer Schonzeit für beide Arten erreicht.


----------



## MaikP (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Ihr gebt euch ja alle viel Mühe hier, aber das Licht brennt nicht heller.
Grüße


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ...
> Hecht und Zander braucht man nicht zu besetzen,wenn sie sich ungestört vermehren können-und das ist mit einer Schonzeit für beide Arten erreicht.



Hm, naja die Schonzeit kann ein Teil zu einer erfolgreichen Vermehrung beitragen; wenn die Laich- und Gewässerbedingungen nicht passen, ist das aber für die Katz...

Grüße JK


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



> Hecht 15.02 - 30.04
> Zander 01.03 - 31.05


das sind unsere schonzeiten am nord-ostsee-kanal.
wenn man es genau betrachtet, eigentlich nur eine zwei monatige raubfischschonzeit.
in der zeit gibt es nur die beschränkung eine zusätzliche köderfischsenke zu deinen drei handangeln NICHT einzusetzen in dem zeitraum vom 01/03-01/06.
zudem, kein kunstköderverbot, demenstprechend viele "barsch"spezies sind natürlich ganzjährig unterwegs.
das wird woanders natürlich nicht viel anders ablaufen, von daher, ich find´s nachvollziehbar.

ich persönlich motte die raubfischklamotten vom 01/01-01/05 ein.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> wir haben am Vereinssee auch leider 1.2.-31.05. Schonzeit und totales Kunstköderverbot. Für mich als reinen Spinnfischer schon recht nervig. Aber ich wusste es zum glück vorher und ich kann noch an den Rhein ausweichen



und genau deshalb find ich das verbot gut!!!
bei uns hat es sehr wenig zander im vergleich zum hecht.
da brauch ich keine alibi-zeit um dann bis zum 1.4. auf zander zu angeln und dabei die ganzen hechte zu verangeln die bekanntermassen in der Schonzeit am besten beissen.
bei uns ist das auch ganz einfach geregelt: in den seen 3 Monate lang kukö-und köfi-verbot.
als negatives Beispiel haben wir dann noch einen gemeinschaftssee mit andren vereinen und dort ist das leider nicht so.wenn ich sehe was dort abgeht in der zeit kommt mir das ...!!!
ich finde es gehört einfach zu einem "richtigen" angler dazu einfach mal ein paar Wochen einen see bzw. seinen zielfisch in ruhe zu lassen.das jahr ist sooo lang.und wie gesagt alternativen hat man (fast) immer.am 1.märz machen doch die forellen z.b. wieder auf...


----------



## Lucioperca17 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> das sind unsere schonzeiten am nord-ostsee-kanal.
> wenn man es genau betrachtet, eigentlich nur eine zwei monatige raubfischschonzeit.
> in der zeit gibt es nur die beschränkung eine zusätzliche köderfischsenke zu deinen drei handangeln NICHT einzusetzen in dem zeitraum vom 01/03-01/06.
> zudem, kein kunstköderverbot, demenstprechend viele "barsch"spezies sind natürlich ganzjährig unterwegs.
> ...



das finde ich eine gesunde Einstellung.#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Wenn ich mir die hier ausgesprochenen Vorwürfe, bis hin zur Veruntreuung so durchlese, dann hoffe ich, das ein Verantwortlicher des bezichtigten Vereines hier liest. So ein Verhalten gehört doch auf der Stelle "belohnt"!


----------



## crisis (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Man würde doch erwarten, dass zuerst Vorstand und/oder Gewässerwart befragt werden, bevor man so ein Thema hier im AB zum besten gibt. Zum einem aus Anstandsgründen dem eigenen Verein gegenüber, zum anderen, um sich hier nicht zu outen.

 Ist es tatsächlich so viel einfacher (und zielführender???) hier im AB nachzufragen als das persönliche Gespräch zu suchen?


----------



## Dachfeger (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Je länger die Schonzeit, um so weniger wird gefischt und möglich was entnommen.


Das ist im Übrigen der Sinn einer Schonzeit.
Bei uns in SA gehts für Hecht und Zander heute los und endet am 30.04 bzw. 31.05.



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Frage am Rande, müsst ihr die Getränke und Speisen, wie Bratwurst auf der Weihnachtsfeier auch selbst zahlen?


Du veräppelst uns hier oder?
Vielleicht sollte dein Verein weniger besetzen damit du an Weihnachten frei Essen und Trinken hast.|uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Irgendwie kommt mir der TE vor als sei er noch nicht erwachsen. Wenn bei uns besetzt wird, dann wird das vorher auf der JHV beschlossen was und wieviel besetzt wird und wenn der Besatz kommt, dann sind immer Mitglieder dabei, die helfen (Arbeitsstunden). 

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, wenn er mit seinen Unterstellungen von wegen "Geld in die Taschen der Vorstände..." auf der JHV auftritt, dann braucht er sich garantiert nicht mehr über die verlängerten Schonzeiten im Verein aufregen. Wenn solche Änderungen erfolgen, dann macht das kein Vorstand auf Grund einer höheren Erkenntnis sondern auf Grund von Beschlüssen einer JHV, klar, wenn man nicht dabei war, dann kennt man die auch nicht (mal eine Vermutung meinerseits). #c


----------



## Kjeld (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Wir haben hier auch Gewässser, wo die Schonzeit Hecht und Zander vom 15.02. bis 31.05. eines Jahres geht.  Ich finde das gut und richtige so zur Schonung und Erhaltung der Bestände.


----------



## Zettifriend (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Ich finde es vor allem auch sehr dreist,  den Vorstandsmitgledern so was zu unterstellen. Das sind dann die Leute die sich - wenn im verein mal was ausser der Reihe zu tun ist - "verpissen". Aber dann selbst bei sinnvollen massnshmen nur rummeckern. Solche Leute liebe ich.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Zettifriend schrieb:


> Das sind dann die Leute die sich - wenn im verein mal was ausser der Reihe zu tun ist - "verpissen". ...Ich finde es vor allem auch sehr dreist,... so was zu unterstellen. ...


...|bigeyes


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Allerdings sind Tipps von anderen Enden der Republik, was "vernünftige Schonzeiten" sind, wie das "bei uns" ist, genauso wenig sinnvoll wie die Frage des Themenstarters.

Niemand kennt das Gewässer, seine Bedingungen, seinen Bestand, die Ziele, welche der Bewirtschafter verfolgt,...

Letzendlich sind sogar pauschale gesetzliche Schonzeiten oft Blödsinn, weil eben o.g. Punkte lokal jeweils ganz verschieden aussehen und die Wetterbedingungen jedes Jahr auch.

Ich kenne beispielsweise 2 direkt nebeneinander liegende Baggerseen, deren einziger, aber gewichtiger Unterschied der ist, dass in dem einen noch aktiv gebaggert wird.
In dem einen sind (meist) die Hechte mit dem laichen schon durch, wenn sie in dem anderen noch nicht mal daran denken.


----------



## fischbär (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Zettifriend schrieb:


> Ich finde es vor allem auch sehr dreist,  den Vorstandsmitgledern so was zu unterstellen.



Ja ohne Beweise sollte man das sicher nicht tun, aber bei uns im Verein gab es sowas, und in anderen auch! Da haben sich Leute jahrelang die Taschen vollgemacht, und das hochkriminell!


http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...zehn-Jahre-Geld-und-Fische-unterschlagen.html


----------



## CarpNRW (15. Februar 2016)

Keines Falls! Ich verstehe mich mit den Aufsehern der Gewässer, denen möchte ich auch nichts vorwerfen. 
Wenn ihr einen Teich besitzen würdet, wo Leute durch den Erwerb einer Erlaubniskarte fischen dürfen und an einen Verein gebunden sind. Da geht noch einmal Geld drauf, für den Vereinsbeitritt. Dazu gibt ihr noch eine längere Schonzeit an, wie oben schon angegeben. Fische sind in diesem Teich nur begrenzt anzutreffen. Wären viele dort anzutreffen, wäre das Ergebnis auch positiv. 
Durch die lange Schonzeit, wird dieser Fisch weniger im Jahr beangelt. Da dieser Teich aber sehr selten befischt wird, gibt es für die Fische in dem Sinne schon eine Schonzeit. Das Ablaichen wäre durch den geringen Angeldruck schonmal nicht in Gefahr. 
Um jetzt wieder auf meine Gewässer zurück zu kommen:
Ich habe mündlich erfahren, wie viel Kilogramm besetzten sein sollen. Ich möchte nicht lügen, doch werden pro Jahr ca. 100 Kg Zander und Hecht besetzt. Dazu auch Weißfische. Ich muss mich darum kümmern, die "wahren" Zahlen zu bekommen.
Wenn dieser See schon seit Jahren besetzt wird, wären dort doch viele Fische anzutreffen, oder nicht?
Ich stand zu jeder Jahreszeit, bei jedem Wetter und bei jeder Uhrzeit öfters am Wasser und probierte ALLES! Ein paar Rentner die ich mal antraf haben diesen See auch als super Gewässer bezeichnet. 87 Zander und ein paar Hechte sollen sie letztes raus geholt haben. Darunter auch ein paar "Muttis". Als ich das gehört habe, kam ich noch mehr ins grübeln. Ich war ja auch jedes Wochenende dort anzutreffen.
Und bitte versetzt euch in diese Lage, als es direkt als Angriff abzustemplen und mich als unverschämtes Kind zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Wenn einer nichts fängt, sind immer die anderen schuld, ne!?


----------



## CarpNRW (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Das meine ich nicht, aber es gibt jemanden, der für den Bestand verantwortlich ist. Wofür sonst der Verein? 
Klar gibt es Schneidertage, aber das sehe ich langsam nicht mehr als Schneidertage an, wenn ich an anderen Gewässern, welche nicht zu meinem Verein gehören, fange.
Oder findet Ihr das ganz normal, das Ihr immer ans Wasser fahrt und das ohne Erfolg? Also ich finde das nicht normal. Erst recht nicht bei so vielen Versuchen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Hallo CarpNRW,

 ich finde die Schonzeit voll in Ordnung. Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer sind Zander & Hecht von 14.02. - 31.05. geschont, inkl. Kunstköderverbot.  
 Ebenfalls finde ich einen Jahresbeitrag von 120 Euro/Jahr sehr fair. Überleg mal, das sind 10! Euro im Monat. Anders ausgedrückt, 34 Cent pro Tag. (wie viel gibst du z.B. Abends in einer Bar aus)
 Das du „Schneider“nach Hause gehst, kann viele Gründe haben, Gewässergröße, falsche Stellen, falsche Köder/Montagen, etc,...das kann und möchte ich nicht beurteilen.

 Ich halte es auch total sinnig, einfach mal beim Vorstand/Gewässerwart zu fragen, was wann wieviel eingesetzt wird. Zudem hast du das Recht auf Einsicht der Bücher. (wurde, glaub ich schon, erwähnt)  
 Hast du mal gefragt was Besatzfisch kostet? Als kleines Beispiel: das Kilo Besatzzander kostet im Mittelwert ca. 18 Euro. Je nach Größe schnappt sich der gute Kormoran und Haubentaucher auch noch einiges davon – bleibt für die Angler im Zweifel nicht mehr viel über.
 Ihr seid der größte Verein der Stadt? Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, ihr zahlt auch eine recht hohe Pacht für eure Gewässer. Von weiteren Kosten wie Versicherungen etc. ganz zu schweigen. Von daher halte ich Äußerungen wie "in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften" riskant.

 Und nichts für Ungut, aber du hast doch geschrieben, primär Karpfenangler zu sein,da sollte dich die neue Regelung nur marginal tangieren, oder?

 Also, nicht ärgern, sondern den Dialog suchen. Eine offene Kommunikation ist immer der bessere Weg.
 In diesem Sinnne, Petri & Tight Lines.


 P.S. Das Speisen und Getränke auf Vereinsveranstaltungen Geld kosten, steht sogar ganz offiziell auf der Homepage des Vereins.  
  Da steht in etwa, dass es bei Veranstaltungen gegen eine geringe Gebühr ein kleiner Imbiss (Bratwurst, Getränk) gibt.


----------



## thanatos (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Mit den Schonzeiten ist es mitunter doch übertrieben ,die sollten doch mehr den realen Laichzeiten der entsprechenden Gewässer angepasst sein.Sperrstrecken für die Zanderlaichplätze (die in der Regel bekannt sind)würde ich da für bedeutend effektiver halten.


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn einer nichts fängt, sind immer die anderen schuld, ne!?



:m



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Durch die lange Schonzeit, wird dieser Fisch weniger im Jahr beangelt. Da dieser Teich aber sehr selten befischt wird, gibt es für die Fische in dem Sinne schon eine Schonzeit. Das Ablaichen wäre durch den geringen Angeldruck schonmal nicht in Gefahr.



Überleg dir doch mal warum der Teich so selten befischt wird! Und glaubst du etwa, dass es bei dem geringen Angeldruck bleiben würde wenn dort gut gefangen würde???

Ich frag mich warum du überhaupt noch dort angelst wenn dort eh nix geht und du woanders fängst??? |kopfkrat


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Ich glaube, der TE hat doch erstens eine engstirnige, sture Sichtweise der Dinge, soweit ich diese Postings bis jetzt verfolgen konnte. Die SZ des Vereins sind absolut nachvollziehbar u ok. Er scheint da etwas "in seiner Welt" zu leben. Wenn es doch sooo schlimm ist, wie er schreibt, soll er es auf der Versammlung ansprechen, schauen wie die Reaktion ist- wenn die anderen Mitglieder (sollten sie vernünftig sein, werden sie bei Ihrer Meinung bleiben) ihm wider Erwarten nicht zustimmen sollte er einfach den Verein wechseln, wenn die Gewässer u Bedingungen ihm nicht passen, und fertig!


----------



## AndiHam (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Vielleicht sollte der TE auch in Betracht ziehen, dass ein Angler doch eigentlich auch dem Schutz und Erhalt der Natur dienlich sein sollte und sich über die verlängerten Schonzeiten freuen sollte.

 Hier bei uns ist vom 1.1. -15.5. Schonzeit für Zander und Hecht und ich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, mich darüber zu beschweren.

 OK ........ sich darüber zu beschweren, dass man auf Vereinsfeiern seinen Verzehr selber zahlt, finde ich jetzt etwas merkwürdig.
 Da wir in kürze unsere vollversammlung haben, könnte ich mich ja testhalber mal darüber beschweren, mal sehen wie schnell die anderen Mitglieder mich aus dem Saal "lachen" werden 

 Etwas weniger Egoismus wäre in dieser Angelegenheit angebracht, denke ich.

 Gruß
andi


----------



## Purist (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Oder findet Ihr das ganz normal, das Ihr immer ans Wasser fahrt und das ohne Erfolg? Also ich finde das nicht normal. Erst recht nicht bei so vielen Versuchen.



Das kann Alltag sein, abzuschneidern, selbst wenn die Fischbestände in Ordnung sind. Trotzdem werde ich in deinem Fall den Verdacht nicht los, dass du nur etwas Pech an der Angel hast und dafür andere verantwortlich machen willst, die völlig logische und daher auch nachvollziehbare Dinge tun. 
Wenn dir ein paar Rentner den Besatz vor der Nase wegschnappen, dann ist das nun einmal so. Daran ist nur indirekt der Verein schuld, schließlich könnte der Höchstentnahmemengen festlegen. 

Schonzeiten sollten uns Angler eigentlich erfreuen: Fische vermehren sich natürlich von selbst, haben die Chance zur Umwelt passendere Gene weiterzugeben, es muss weniger (teuer) besetzt werden, um den Bestand stabil zu halten. Wer den Sinn dahinter nicht nachvollziehen kann, sollte sich lieber nach einem Hobby umsehen.


----------



## CarpNRW (16. Februar 2016)

AndiHam schrieb:


> OK ........ sich darüber zu beschweren, dass man auf Vereinsfeiern seinen Verzehr selber zahlt, finde ich jetzt etwas merkwürdig.
> Da wir in kürze unsere vollversammlung haben, könnte ich mich ja testhalber mal darüber beschweren, mal sehen wie schnell die anderen Mitglieder mich aus dem Saal "lachen" werden
> 
> Etwas weniger Egoismus wäre in dieser Angelegenheit angebracht, denke ich.
> ...



Ich hab mich nirgendswo darüber beschwert, dass man den Verzehr zahlen muss. Klar, der Verzehr ist nicht teuer, habe auch kein Problem damit, diesen zu bezahlen. Der Verkauf von diesen Sachen ist ja nicht nur Gedacht, um uns zu versorgen, sondern um AUCH ein wenig Geld für den Verein zu sammeln.
Wenn ihr so sehr davon überzeugt seit, dass an der Sache nichts dran ist und ich nicht angeln kann, werde ich mal mit einen der oberen Personen Kontakt aufnehmen. Derjenige soll mir dann mal zeigen, wie man was fängt. 
Übrigens war ich oft im Angelladen und habe denen meine Erfahrung deutlich gemacht und ihnen mein Vorgehen ins kleinste Detail erklärt. 
"Du machst doch alles richtig", war die Antwort. Dazu wurden mir weitere Tricks und Tips gegeben, die auch ohne Erfolg ausgingen.

Es wäre doch viel sinnvoller, die Schonzeit wie gewohnt zu lassen und dafür die Laichmöglichkeiten in einem Gewässer zu verbessern. Ich möchte mal jemanden sehen, der einen Gummifisch, 200 Meter weit wirft. Da manche Stellen unantastbar sind, wäre dies doch eine gute Möglichkeit. Stattdessen wird nichts gemacht, auf jeden Fall nichts wovon wir Mitglieder es mitbekommen würden! Die Fische brauchen ja einen Artgerechten Laichplatz. Wie an bestimmten Stellen Kies aufschütten.
Wie ist dass denn bei euren Vereinen? Werden bei euch Maßnahmen getroffen, um dem Bestand entgegen zu kommem? Muss ja nicht unbedingt dieses Jahr gewesen sein. Abgesehen von der Schonzeit, oder Verbote wie beispielsweise Nachtangeln verboten.



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Ich frag mich warum du überhaupt noch dort angelst wenn dort eh nix geht und du woanders fängst??? |kopfkrat



In meinem Ort gibt es leider sehr wenig Möglichkeiten, diesem Hobby nach zu kommen. Deswegen bin ich an diese Gewässer gebunden. Und die Gewässer, die du mit "woanders" bezeichnest, liegen ziemlich weit weg. Dort komme ich sehr selten hin.

Gruß


----------



## AndiHam (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nirgendswo darüber beschwert, dass man den Verzehr zahlen muss. Klar, der Verzehr ist nicht teuer, habe auch kein Problem damit, diesen zu bezahlen. Der Verkauf von diesen Sachen ist ja nicht nur Gedacht, um uns zu versorgen, sondern um AUCH ein wenig Geld für den Verein zu sammeln.
> Wenn ihr so sehr davon überzeugt seit, dass an der Sache nichts dran ist und ich nicht angeln kann, werde ich mal mit einen der oberen Personen Kontakt aufnehmen. Derjenige soll mir dann mal zeigen, wie man was fängt.
> Übrigens war ich oft im Angelladen und habe denen meine Erfahrung deutlich gemacht und ihnen mein Vorgehen ins kleinste Detail erklärt.
> "Du machst doch alles richtig", war die Antwort. Dazu wurden mir weitere Tricks und Tips gegeben, die auch ohne Erfolg ausgingen.
> ...



 Ich habe eigentlich mit keinem Wort gesagt oder angedeutet, dass du nicht angeln kannst ???

 Längere Schonzeiten sind schon absolut OK. Z.B. auch, weil alles, was dem Gewässer entnommen wird, gar nicht mehr laichen kann und was gelaicht hat, nicht mehr auf die Brut aufpassen kann, wenn er kurz nach dem Laichen am Haken hängt.
 Zudem kann man einem Fisch auch nicht erklären, dass er jetzt genau diesen einen Monat Zeit hat zum laichen und dann wars das.
 Mein verständis über das angeln ist es allerdings auch nicht, dass ich erwarte bei jedem "Gang" ans Gewässer auch mindestens einen Fisch zu fangen. Ich gehe auch sehr oft ohne Fang nach Hause und mir hat das angeln trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Oder findet Ihr das ganz normal, das Ihr immer ans Wasser fahrt und das ohne Erfolg? Also ich finde das nicht normal. Erst recht nicht bei so vielen Versuchen.



Nö. Aber mit ein bischen Gummifischwerfen und durchs Wasser zerren isses nicht getan. Und bei jemandem, der konstant nicht fängt gehe ich eher davon aus, dass der Angler was falsch macht, als dass der Bestand nicht vorhanden ist.



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so sehr davon überzeugt seit, dass an der Sache nichts dran ist und ich nicht angeln kann, werde ich mal mit einen der oberen Personen Kontakt aufnehmen. Derjenige soll mir dann mal zeigen, wie man was fängt.



Wird er auch ganz sicher machen. Ich sag auch immer jedem, der mich fragt, wie ich fange. Vor Allem wenn er mir durch den längere Schonzeiten persönliche Bereicherung unterstellt.



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Wie ist dass denn bei euren Vereinen? Werden bei euch Maßnahmen getroffen, um dem Bestand entgegen zu kommen?




Schaffung eines großen Flachwasserbreichs, der entsprechend kostet (Was auf die Mitglieder umgelegt wird - entweder dort Eigenleistung einbringen oder zahlen), Besatz, Gewässerpflege


Und im Übrigen: Nicht jeder Gewässertyp ist für jede Fischart geeignet. Bei uns wurden auch jahrelang Zander für mehrere 1000€ besetzt. Die Wiederfänge waren miserabel. Das lag aber weder an der Schonzeit, noch an Verboten, sondern einem ungeeigneten Gewässer.
Wenns Gewässer nicht passt geht die Fischart halt ein, und wenn du dich 3x auf den Kopf stellst.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Das die zitierten "Rentner" fangen, hat ja sicher auch einen Grund.


----------



## PAFischer (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Was ich nicht ganz Nachvollziehen kann, ist der Besatz von Zander UND Hecht. Somit hat der Zander eh kaum Chancen durchzukommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass mit den Besatzzahlen verschiedene Gewässer zusammengefasst sind.

Es gibt eben immer wieder Gewässer die schwer zu knacken sind und ...ja... auch die Möglichkeit, dass ein Gewässer sehr unproduktiv ist, deshalb wollte ich Dir auch nichts unterstellen. Aber wenn ihr mehrere Vereinsgewässer habt, warum wechselst Du nicht an einen anderen See?
Auch der Austausch mit Vereinskollegen kann Dir helfen besser zu fangen, oder geeignetere Vereinsgewässer zu finden.

Jetzt aber gleich zu schreien klingt halt ein wenig nach einem trotzigen Jungen der auf den Boden stampft und eingeschnappt ist, weil es gerade nicht nach seinem Willen läuft.

Geeignete Laichplätze zu schaffen, würde ich vor allem in Verbindung der, sehr sinnvollen, neuen Schonzeiten begrüßen.


----------



## CarpNRW (16. Februar 2016)

PAFischer schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz Nachvollziehen kann, ist der Besatz von Zander UND Hecht. Somit hat der Zander eh kaum Chancen durchzukommen. Kann aber auch sein, dass mit den Besatzzahlen verschiedene Gewässer zusammengefasst sind.
> 
> Es gibt eben immer wieder Gewässer die schwer zu knacken sind und ...ja... auch die Möglichkeit, dass ein Gewässer sehr unproduktiv ist, deshalb wollte ich Dir auch nichts unterstellen. Aber wenn ihr mehrere Vereinsgewässer habt, warum wechselst Du nicht an einen anderen See?
> Auch der Austausch mit Vereinskollegen kann Dir helfen besser zu fangen, oder geeignetere Vereinsgewässer zu finden.
> ...



Ich befische all meine Vereinsgewässer. Hatte ich auch schon in den letzten Beiträgen genannt. Ich reiße mir schon seit über einem Jahr den ***** auf, um überhaupt einen Fisch zu fangen. Dabei begleiten mich meine Freunde oder Familienmitglieder gelegentlich. Diese haben ebenfalls Erfahrung. Auch die wundern sich, warum ich nichts fange! Also von wegen ein Kind, was auf den Boden stampft,weil es nichts fängt..mal bitte auf dem Boden bleiben, als hier irgendwas reinzurufen, dass wollt ihr ja auch nicht! Und dann kam jetzt noch das mit der Schonzeit, was mir und anderen mit selben Problem, auch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde.
Anfang angelte ich an diesen Gewässern auf Weißfisch und Karpfen, als ich dadurch nicht zum Erfolg kam, nahm ich immer die Spinnrute mit oder fuhr einfach mal mit einer Rute hin. Soll ja ein super Raubfischgewässer sein.
Ich würde mich dort höchstpersönlich hinstellen und dort Kies reinschaufeln, damit die Fängigkeit und Bestand größer wird! Aber es passiert ja einfach nichts. Und das seit Jahren schon nicht, sonst gäbe es dies schon längst.



AndiHam schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich mit keinem Wort gesagt oder angedeutet, dass du nicht angeln kannst ???.



Ich habe auch keinen Bezug auf Dich genommen. Das was sich auf Dich bezieht, steht unter dem Zitat.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Wenn die Bestände (vermeintlich) eh schlecht sind, sollte eine Schonzeitverlängerung doch in deinem Interesse sein?

Längere Schonzeiten = höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mehr Fische ungestört laichen können = zukünftig bessere Bestände


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Solange es in vielen Gewässern vorgeschrieben ist, Fische abzuknüppeln, sobald sie das Maß haben und wenn keine dem Gewässer angepassten Entnahmebegrenzungen vorhanden sind, kannste Schonzeiten verlängern wie Du willst und es wird nix nützen.

Dass so einfach umzusetzende Dinge wie Schonzeitverlängerung oft als Ersatz für Besatz und oder Schaffung vernünftiger Strukturen zum ablaichen herhalten müssen, werden viele Angler auch aus ihren Vereinen kennen.

Ob und welche Punkte beim TE vorliegen für mangelnden Fangerfolg, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (kenne ja die Gewässer nicht und maße mir das nicht an)..

Ebensowenig deshalb, ob der genannte Beitrag zu viel für die Gewässer sein könnte - das fällt ja auch individuell recht unterschiedlich aus, wie man an der Umfrage zu Tageskartenpreisen sieht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300893

Solange halt Amateure die Gewässer bewirtschaften wie in den Vereinen (z. B. Zander UND Hecht besetzen im gleichen Gewässer, kann jeder Biologe sagen, dass das rausgeschmissenes Geld ist) , werden sich auch immer welche finden, denen das nicht passt.

Und es wird immer Beispiele geben aus anderen Vereinen, wo es mit andern Maßnahmen besser läuft - dafür passt da dann halt was anderes nicht.

DIE Maßnahme, DAS Gewässer oder DER Verein, das wird halt immer ne subjektive Sache bleiben..


----------



## PAFischer (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Mit dem stampfenden Kind wollte ich Dir lediglich vor Augen führen, wie der Eingangspost und ein paar weitere rüberkommen.

Wenn alle Gewässer so schlecht sind, was hält dann die Vereinsmitglieder?
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Gewässer so schlecht sind wie beschrieben. Nutze doch die Chance und setz Dich lieber mal mit einigen "alten Hasen" zusammen und hol Dir paar Tipps. Evtl lässt Dich jemand mal mitgehen und sich über die Schulter schauen.

Die neuen Schonzeiten spielen Dir doch nur in die Karten, wenn sich dann ein guter Raubfischbestand etabliert.


----------



## JonnyBannana (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Verlängerung der Schonzeit von Hecht&Zander. Und das um fast 3 Monate!
> 
> Aber ich glaube jetzt sind nicht mehr wir diejenigen die spinnen, sondern der Verein spinnt!
> 
> ...



wo das 3 monate mehr sein soll erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich

find das ne gute sache, wenn man mal schaut, von wann die schonzeiten bzw die letzte änderung im gesetz war muss sowas irgendwann kommen.

wenn ich überlege wie spät teilweise die brassen in den vorjahren am laichen waren und wie lange die schwatten zander extrem gut gebissen haben sind längere oder aufs wetter flexibel angepasste schonzeiten nicht total unsinnig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Auch ich kann bei den angegebenen Schonzeiten nichts ungewöhnliches
 Erkennen. Das ist ein für mein Dafürhalten normaler Zeitraum. Bei uns sieht es ähnlich aus.

 Auch wenn es von Gewässer zu Gewässer und auch vom Bundesland (Wohne halt an der Grenze zwischen Niedersachen und NRW) Abweichungen (Die ich wieder unsinnig finde) gibt. Beangel ich z.B. den Mittellandkanal von KM 0 bis KM 8 hat der Zander eine Schonzeit vom 15.02 bis 31.05. Ab KM8 bis irgendwas mit "Zweihundertsonstnochwas" beginnt die Schonzeit ab dem 30.03 in NRW. Fällt der Kilometerabschnitt in das Bundesland Niedersachsen, ist auch das wieder anders. Dort darf dann der Zander bereits ab dem 01.05 wieder beangelt werden. Bei solch einer Bundesland überschreitenden Wasserstraße wäre ich doch eher für eine Vereinheitlichung und Absprache der Vereine die diese bewirtschaften.


----------



## Sammler (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

In Süddeutschland sind viele Gewässer vom 01.01. bis 01.04. Generell gesperrt. Hecht und Zander haben bis 15.05. Schonzeit und für eine Jahreskarte 120€ zu bezahlen können viele nur träumen. 200€ oder 250€ sind die Regel und 500€ und mehr für ein einziges Gewässer keine Seltenheit. Manchmal muß man auch die Fische vor den Anglern schützen.
Für mich stellt die Schonzeit kein Problem dar. Freu mich anschliessen um so mehr wenn es wieder losgeht.
Beste Grüsse Sammler


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Dann guck mal hier bezüglich der Hechtschonzeit 

http://fischereiverein-hef.de/index.php/das-gewaesser/schonzeiten


----------



## molle1965 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Hallo,

Das mit der Schonzeitverlängerung gibt es bei uns auch.
Wir haben 4 Vereinsgewässer mir ca 500 Mitglieder.

Und es gab einige Angler die, wenn der Hecht schonzeit hat auf Zander gingen und wenn sie einen Hecht gefangen hatten kam er in die Tüte#q
Und wenn der Zander schonzeit hat sagten sie ich gehe auf Hecht und dann kam beim fang des Zander er in die Tüte|bla:

Ok bei 500 Mitglieder gibt es solche und solche.
Deswegen die Schonzeit vom 14.2 bis zum 1.6 bei uns für beide Fischarten und schluss war es mit der Entnahme der Fische.
Finde ich gut.

Das was mir aufgefallen ist 2 Kiesgewässer von einer Tiefe von 25-35 Meter|krach: hatte ich 1 Hecht von 35 cm auf Wobbler gefangen.

Aber auf totem Köderfisch das hast du mehr Erfolg gehabt, ob auf Grund oder leicht Schwebend, da kamen Zander und Hecht Aal und auch mal ein kleiner Wels , zwar nicht immer aber man musste die Stellen kennen.
Denke mal Naturköder sind TOOPPP.

Gruß


----------



## crisis (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



MaikP schrieb:


> Ihr gebt euch ja alle viel Mühe hier, aber das Licht brennt nicht heller.
> Grüße



Meiner Meinung der bisher passendste Post. Das gleicht hier ja eher einer tiefenpsychologischen Studie, als einem ernsthaften Angelthema.


----------



## CarpNRW (16. Februar 2016)

JonnyBannana schrieb:


> wo das 3 monate mehr sein soll erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich
> 
> find das ne gute sache, wenn man mal schaut, von wann die schonzeiten bzw die letzte änderung im gesetz war muss sowas irgendwann kommen.



Zitat von CarpNRW:
Verlängerung der Schonzeit von Hecht&Zander. Und das um fast 3 Monate!

Aber ich glaube jetzt sind nicht mehr wir diejenigen die spinnen, sondern der Verein spinnt! 

Schonzeit NRW: 
Hecht 15.02 - 30.04
Zander 01.04 - 31.05

Neue Schonzeit für meine Gewässer: 
15.02-31.05 für beide Raubfische!

Der Hecht wurde vom 30.04 bis auf den 31.05 gelegt. Der Zander wurde weiter nach vorne geschoben um über einen Monat. Da diese jetzt gleich auf sind, hat man leider keine Ausweichmöglichkeit mehr, außer Barsch. 

Zu PAFischer:
Wir haben viele Gruppen im Verein, die sehr treue Mitglieder sind und die Freundschaft auch über den Verein verbinden. Ansonsten haben wir klassische Weißfisch-Angler. Anonsten viele Einzelgänger, die ziemlich unfreundlich sind oder nicht wirklich wahrnehmen was man sagt..
Damit möchte ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass alle unfreundlich sind! Nicht dass dies wieder in den falschen Hals herein findet. Aber Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene werden nicht gern mit offenen Armen begrüßt. Wiederrum gibt es auch Leute, die genau das Gegenteil beweisen! Es ist einfach schwer, sich als junge Person mit älteren zu verstehen. Erst recht bei fremden Personen. Wenn man niemanden am Wasser trifft, wenn soll man dann auch fragen? 

Naja, auf jeden Fall scheint die Schonzeit eurer Meinung nach in Ordnung zu sein. Trotz alle dem bin ich immer noch am grübeln, ob bei der Sache nur an die Fische gedacht wird. Die nächsten Tage werde ich auf jeden Fall einen besseren Überblick bekommen und ins Besatzbuch. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, den ich noch nicht kenne, der nach meiner Uhr tickt und mich von dem Gegenteil überzeugen kann, was die Bestände angeht. 
Dafür erstmal ein Danke für die Leute, die ein Verständnis für meine Denkweise gezeigt haben, oder wenigstens ein bisschen!


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Man muss sich schon fragen, warum Du Dich aufregst ?
Schonzeiten müssen sein, da sind sich doch fast Alle einig.
Und das die Schonzeiten , aus Deiner Sicht, übermäßig verlängert wurden, kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Nur mal zum Vergleich:
Berlin  Raubfischschonzeit 01.01. - 30.04. ( Zander bis 31.05.)
          Raubfischangeln auf Barsch zwar erlaubt, aber max. 
          Ködergröße all in 20 mm ( 2 cm)
und der gezupfte Wurm am C/T-Rig kann Dir schon Probleme mit den Kontrollettis bereiten.
Klar haben wir die Möglichkeit nach Bandenburg auszuweichen, aber da sah es im vergangenen Jahr auch nicht so rosig aus, 
Zander ist bei uns auch Mangelware geworden.
Davon abgesehen, denke ich, dass Eure Schonzeit schon im Verein erörtert wurde und ein Beschluß der MV ist.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Um mal auf den Beitrag #73 einzugehen...

Ich meine, du beklagst dich auf einem relativ gehobenen Niveau. In England, weil man ja gerne das Ausland als gelobtes Land zitiert, gibt es beispielsweise ein dreimonatige Closed Season. Da geht außer in kommerziellen Anlagen und am Meer gar nichts. Nicht mal Köderfische stippen!

Oder nimm Bayern. Da sind nicht die wenigsten Gewässer Ab Ende Oktober bis zum 1. Mai komplett zu.

Sogar hier am Rhein haben wir in Sachen Angeln mit Kunstködern eine Frühjahrsschonzeit, zusätzlich zu den Artenschonzeiten.

Man hat sich dabei schon etwas gedacht. - Die Natur ist kein unerschöpfliches Füllhorn!

Und was die Alten angeht, zu denen muss ich mich auch zählen. Ja da schau ich schon zweimal mindestens hin, wer da aus dem Off erscheint und mir ein Loch in den Bauch fragt und vor allem wie er das tut. Ich bin durchaus geneigt, mein Wissen zu teilen, aber das für alle und jeden zugängliche Auskunftsbüro bin ich auch wieder nicht, wenn du verstehst, was ich damit meine. Und bei euch werden die Kollegen auch nicht anders gestrickt sein.


----------



## Bewu1982 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

An der Mosel ist generelle Frühjahrs-Sperre von 01.03.-15.06.

 Zusätzlich zu den Artenschonzeiten, der Zander ist beispielsweise schon zu.


----------



## Kjeld (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> An der Mosel ist generelle Frühjahrs-Sperre von 01.03.-15.06.
> 
> Zusätzlich zu den Artenschonzeiten, der Zander ist beispielsweise schon zu.



Geht die allgemeine Frühjahrsschonzeit nicht erst am 15.04. los und endet am 31.05.?


----------



## Kukulcan (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Ich finde Februar bis Mai kann man die Fische ruhig mal in Ruhe lassen. Mir fällts auch schwer die Angel im Keller zulassen, aber die Schonzeit dient ganz klar dem Bestand! Naja aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen was im Karpfenangler vorgeht: Wenn ich doch eh alle "release", schade ich doch keinem Fisch...


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Seit wann ist der Karpfen ein Raubfisch und wo hat er Schonzeit?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Kukulcan schrieb:


> Naja aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen was im Karpfenangler vorgeht: Wenn ich doch eh alle "release", schade ich doch keinem Fisch...



Bitte keine Argumente da Vorurteil bereits gebildet?


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn einer nichts fängt, sind immer die anderen schuld, ne!?



in erster linie ist der fisch schuld. wie kann er sich erdreisten den vom angler angebotenen köder zu ignorieren. schließlich hat der fischereischeininhaber dafür bezahlt. FANGGARANTIE!!!!


neue hecht / zander schonzeiten bei uns: 01.02 - 15.05. 
heißt: verbot von totem töderfisch, kunstköder, aktivem spinfischen (drop-shot mit wurm),  und fliegenfischen.


----------



## PAFischer (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Wir haben hier einen See, an dem ist KuKö angeln nur von Anfang September bis Ende Januar erlaubt. Da würde ich dann auch sagen, das ist etwas übertrieben.


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Zitat von CarpNRW:
> Verlängerung der Schonzeit von Hecht&Zander. Und das um fast 3 Monate!
> 
> Aber ich glaube jetzt sind nicht mehr wir diejenigen die spinnen, sondern der Verein spinnt!
> ...



wenn man keine guten argumente hat, warum man das schlecht findet sind 3 monate sicherlich richtig - für mich ists allerdings nur polemische weinerei, quasi der gleiche müll, den diverse parteien und gruppen momentan prophagieren - hauptsache man hat einen pseudoreisser, über den sich die leute aufregen 

hechtschonzeit wird also um 1 monat verlängert
zander um 2
finde ich voll ok, zumal eine einheitliche schonzeit nur vorteile für die fische im laichgeschäft hat.

ist bei uns allerdings von den zeiten ähnlich, also deine alten zeiten.
Hechte: 01.01. – 30.04. einschließlich
Zander: (NRW 01.04. – 31.05.) ///// (NDS 15.03. – 30.04.)
die seen sind ab 01.01 komplett gesperrt für das angeln mit kukö und köfi unabhängig davon dass der zander noch frei ist.

einzige erlaubte strecken für kukö und köfi sind die kanalstrecken, wobei ich die zanderschonzeiten zu kurz finde, besonders die landesrechtlichen in nrw 2 monate - viel zu kurz


----------



## CarpNRW (17. Februar 2016)

Moin!

Ich wurde heute über die Verlängerung der Schonzeit aufgeklärt! Leider hat die Verlängerung nur einen kleinen Teil mit dem Ablaichen der Fische zu tun. Die Schonzeit wurde verlängert, weil sich Vereinsmitglieder über Gastangler und Vereinsmitglieder, welche die Regeln missachten, beschwert haben. Dadurch gab es einen Haufen von Diskussionen, da die Missachter natürlich auf ihr Recht bestehen.. Und da die oberen Leute keine Lust mehr darauf haben, wurden die Maßnahmen ergriffen. Wird jemand erwischt, gibts "haue". 
Sobald dies wieder abgeflacht ist, wird auch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit über die Schonzeit gesprochen. Vielleicht nimmt sie wieder ihre alte Zeit ein. Im Moment kann man eh schlecht sagen, wann die Fische laichen, weil die Temperaturen immer auf und ab gehen.
Doch nochmal dazu: Was beeinflusst die Fische denn jetzt richtig beim Ablaichen? Die Lichtintensität und die Tagesstundenanzahl, oder doch mehr die Temperatur? 
Klar, dass die Laichzeit an jedem Gewässer unterschiedlich ist, aber normalerweise kann man es ja mit der dortigen Uhrzeit und Temperatur des Wasser und die der kommenden Tage relativ gut bestimmen, oder?

Grüße aus NRW!


----------



## Hänger06 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*

Moin,

meines Wissens ist die Temperatur bei Zander ab 12°C,und ab ca 45cm Körperlänge haben sie das erste mal die schönste Nebensache der Welt also kein angeln.Das Laichgeschäft dauert ca 4 Wochen,  er benötigt eine sehr geringe UV Strahlung so gut wie keine da das Gelege sonst "blind" wird, die befruchteten Eier färben sich sonst weiß/milchig und sterben ab.Der "Bock" steht auf der Laichgrube , meist Kiesigeruntergrund  und verbeist sehr agressiv alles was sich ihm nähert.

Gruß


----------



## AndiHam (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich wurde heute über die Verlängerung der Schonzeit aufgeklärt! Leider hat die Verlängerung nur einen kleinen Teil mit dem Ablaichen der Fische zu tun. Die Schonzeit wurde verlängert, weil sich Vereinsmitglieder über Gastangler und Vereinsmitglieder, welche die Regeln missachten, beschwert haben. Dadurch gab es einen Haufen von Diskussionen, da die Missachter natürlich auf ihr Recht bestehen.. Und da die oberen Leute keine Lust mehr darauf haben, wurden die Maßnahmen ergriffen. Wird jemand erwischt, gibts "haue".
> Sobald dies wieder abgeflacht ist, wird auch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit über die Schonzeit gesprochen. Vielleicht nimmt sie wieder ihre alte Zeit ein. Im Moment kann man eh schlecht sagen, wann die Fische laichen, weil die Temperaturen immer auf und ab gehen.
> ...



Schonzeitenverlängerung als Strafe, finde ich schon etwas merkwürdig. Strafen gegen alle, weil sich wenige "daneben" benehmen, finde ich grundsätzlich falsch.


----------



## porbeagle (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schonzeit Hecht und Zander*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Wir haben hier einen See, an dem ist KuKö angeln nur von Anfang September bis Ende Januar erlaubt. Da würde ich dann auch sagen, das ist etwas übertrieben.



Bei uns ähnlich,
In meinem Verein vom 1.1 bis 30.6 KuKö verbot.

Da sind 3 Monate Schonzeit doch verkraftbar.


----------



## CarpNRW (22. Februar 2016)

AndiHam schrieb:


> Schonzeitenverlängerung als Strafe, finde ich schon etwas merkwürdig. Strafen gegen alle, weil sich wenige "daneben" benehmen, finde ich grundsätzlich falsch.



Sehe ich auch so, aber da alles ehrenamtlich abläuft, haben die oberen Leute des Vereins keine Lust sich damit abzufinden. Kann ich auch ein bisschen verstehen. Jedenfalls sollen die Angler, welche sich an die Regeln halten, sofort handeln, um die Täter aus dem Verein zu schmeißen. Sobald wieder ein wenig Ordnung im Verein ist, wird noch einmal über das Rücksetzen der Schonzeit diskutiert. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall gegen die lse Angler einsetzen! Ist doch auch ne sauerei!


----------

